# Hello from the high desert



## Cliff (Nov 26, 2006)

My name is Cliff and I live in Winnemucca, Nevada. I recently got interested in Tarantulas and in researching them found out a little about mantids. I intend on keeping and breeding some and was very glad to find this forum.

My present clan consists of 0.1.0 A.chalcodes, 0.0.1 B.vagans, 0.0.1 N.chromatus, 0.0.1 A.avicularia, a B.dubia colony, one rescue greyhound named Sophie, One female Dachund named Rosie and one male Dachund named Buster. Oh, and a very sweet wife name Windy.

I look forward to learning a lot about the mantids from you folks!

Cliff


----------



## Rick (Nov 26, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Cliff. You will find answers to all your mantid questions here. We have some people here who are into tarantulas too.


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 26, 2006)

welcome


----------



## aminah (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey Cliff, I just joined this forum myself and don't have any mantids just yet, but I do have T's... an A. versicolor, an L. parahybana and a G. aureostriata.

I just wanted to say, "Welcome!!" too.  

And btw, I'm just curious, but how do you keep your B. dubia colony?


----------



## Cliff (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks everybody!

Cliff


----------

